# OK, Swampus..ready for a little 'hoss tradin'....



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Think I'm ready to roll on our 'swap fest'....

Per request....a few all antler pens with deer head clips for customers...

A couple of 'El Grandes'...for family...or REAL good clients...

An all Elk (from the rack Notoj laid on me) for your personal use set up on the Majestic Pen (top o' the line..incidentally)..in the middle of top pix and the bottom two pix...

Think all came out right nice..Lookin' forward to seeing what's in the back of yore truck when we meet up...

Gimme a call, Robby...any day 'cept Thursdays ( that's "Driving Miss Daisy Day"....and don't nuthin' stand between this woman and the Beauty Parlor)...."If Momma ain't happy...ain't NOBODY happy".....:tongue:

jim


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Wow, that single pen is great looking. Great job.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

he's gonna need a bigger truck LOL That's some serious $$$ sweet pens!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

bill said:


> he's gonna need a bigger truck LOL That's some serious $$$ sweet pens!


Way I figger it, Bill..is that for ME to go out after antlers would cost at least a few grand for a good lease...another few hunnert for guns (but, God knows, I got an armory here on hand).. travel expenses, etc...

Think it's a fair trade...all things considered....:biggrin:


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Tortuga said:


> Think I'm ready to roll on our 'swap fest'....
> 
> Per request....a few all antler pens with deer head clips for customers...
> 
> ...


Wow Tortuga! Those are beautiful. Fit for a king!


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Only thing is now the rest of us turners can't afford antler now.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Bobby said:


> Only thing is now the rest of us turners can't afford antler now.


Bobby...I'd bet the farm that Swampus would supply you with all the antlers you could want...and if he runs short..gimme a call.. I share..


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Tortuga said:


> Way I figger it, Bill..is that for ME to go out after antlers would cost at least a few grand for a good lease...another few hunnert for guns (but, God knows, I got an armory here on hand).. travel expenses, etc...
> 
> Think it's a fair trade...all things considered....:biggrin:


well when you put it like that lol

next time play down the antler, that nasty smelling, hard turning stuff that even deer throw away when they don't need them


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

bill said:


> next time play down the antler, that nasty smelling, hard turning stuff that even deer throw away when they don't need them


Man..you got that 'smelling' part right, Bill.. My nose ain't gonna work right before prolly about next Wednesday...


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Great work Jim - those are downright gorgeous. I've got a few horns in the shop - last try was a disaster so I need to give it another go. I remember my mom going to the beauty parlor every Friday come Hell or High Water. Even had her stylist do her hair for the funeral. Now my wife just throws on the wig and hits the road. She says it sure doesn't take her long to get ready now but she's gotten more compliments on her wig than she ever did on her hair. About the only benefit I've found from cancer.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Sweet pens Jim. Ya out done yo sef agin.


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

WOW JIM!! Just saw this thread too!! Jezz I need to get on here more!! Super Work to say the least and You will always have an endless supply of antlers from me no doubt!! 

I have a boat load ready--Axis--Red Stag--Whitetail--Fallow--Sika!!!!

THANK YOU SO MUCH!! My Hunters are always Jazzed when I give them a gift like that!

It means alot to me Jim--You are one Cool Dude!!
I will try to hook up with Monday if it works for you after this weekends Hunt!!

I will give you a call 2marro!!

Thanks Again!!
swamp and crew!


----------

